# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Mirë se vini në sofrën e Gjirokastrës!

## _Matrix_

Mir se erdhet ne qytetin e kultures !! Ju pershendes te gjith gjirokastriteve kudo qe jan

----------


## bebushja

pershendetje gjirokastra :buzeqeshje:  dhe libohova.

----------


## witch_but_sweet

Mirembrema Gjirokastra


Pershendetje te gjitheve kudo qe jeni

----------


## augusta b

zemra ime i takon gjirokastres.

----------


## bebushja

Gjesi All :buzeqeshje: .......

----------


## SaS

mjesi sofra !!! si jeni njehere !!! cerciz topullin si e kam ???  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _Matrix_

Prsh Gjr Dhe Tepelensve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

* Pershendetje Gjirokastra...*

----------


## Ares_Ares

Hi 4 All Si kaloni

----------


## augusta b

sofra e gjirokaster sot na nxorri faqebardhe ne nje darke.hengra shume.ne fakt edhe piva pak...ska gje,nje here jetojme.

----------


## _Matrix_

> sofra e gjirokaster sot na nxorri faqebardhe ne nje darke.hengra shume.ne fakt edhe piva pak...ska gje,nje here jetojme.


1 femme fatale sic je ti ka lezet qe te haj dhe te pij tek kjo sofer i jep me shum bukuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## augusta b

sofra e gjirokastres,eshte sofra ime e preferuar.pershendes gjithe gjirokastritet,por edhe ata qe jane te dashuruar me gjirokastren...dhe me besoni,keta te fundit,jane shume,ne mbare boten.

----------


## augusta b

gjirokaster,te dua...

----------


## land

Nje pershendetje per gjirokastritet

----------


## augusta b

nje pershendetje per gjirokastritet.nuk duken dhe shume nga forumi.nje pershendetje edhe per ata qe pershendesin gjirokastritet

----------


## Angjelini

Pershendetje  te gjithve ..................... ti lart Gjirokastrite qeke :buzeqeshje:

----------


## albunkers

mirmrama sofra gjirokastres... 
meqe nuk kam qene asnjeher ne nje sofer reale gjirokastrite,,, por kam degjuar gjera qe nuk me kane pelqyer(nuk dua ti besoj),,, vertet me shume deshire dua te ju pershendes nga Shkodra,,, 
i pershendes te gjithe gjirokastritet dhe i uroj tana t'mirat

----------


## augusta b

> mirmrama sofra gjirokastres... 
> meqe nuk kam qene asnjeher ne nje sofer reale gjirokastrite,,, por kam degjuar gjera qe nuk me kane pelqyer(nuk dua ti besoj),,, vertet me shume deshire dua te ju pershendes nga Shkodra,,, 
> i pershendes te gjithe gjirokastritet dhe i uroj tana t'mirat


nuk e di cfare jane ato qe ke degjuar...per njerezit...per sofren...po ben mire qe nuk i beson: :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Doc_ERI

Pershendetje sofra respekte all
augusta gjinronkanstrinionte je ti moj ?  :ngerdheshje: 
Kalofshi mir te gjith :buzeqeshje:

----------


## augusta b

> Pershendetje sofra respekte all
> augusta gjinronkanstrinionte je ti moj ? 
> Kalofshi mir te gjith


po.jam nga gjirokastra dhe me pelqejne shume guret.kalofshi dhe ju mire. :buzeqeshje:

----------

